# Ghostbusters (2016) Test: Erste Filmkritiken online - gelungener Reboot?



## David Martin (11. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters (2016) Test: Erste Filmkritiken online - gelungener Reboot?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters (2016) Test: Erste Filmkritiken online - gelungener Reboot?


----------



## Savag3r (11. Juli 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass den Fans die Tatsache aufstößt, dass es vier weibliche Protagonisten sind. Für mich spielt das zum Beispiel keine Rolle. Für mich ist der billige und vorallem erzwungene Slapstick-Humor ausschlaggebend. Das wird dem Original einfach nicht gerecht.
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur ein zu großer Bill Murray-Fan ...

Und eins schon mal vorneweg: Ich finde sehr wohl, dass sich ein Reboot am Original messen lassen muss.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. Juli 2016)

IMDB 4,2 stündlich sinkend. Mich stört es, dass es Frauen sind. Nicht, weil ich ein Chauvinist wäre, sondern weil ich der Meinung bin, dass man altbewährtes nicht krampfhaft verändern muss, nur um sich neue Zielgruppen zu erschließen. Ich will keinen weißen Shaft, ich will keinen schwarzen oder schwulen Bond, ich will keine männlichen Engel für Charlie und ich will keine weiblichen Ghostbusters.

Dazu passt mir die Auswahl der Schauspielerinnen auch nicht sonderlich, besonders McCarthy kann ich nicht ausstehen. Sie ist weder witzig, noch finde ich, dass sie gut Schauspielern kann.

Davon mal ab, würde mir dieser Film auch mit Männern nicht zusagen, ich kann diesen vorhersehbaren Holzhammer-Humor nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2016)

Also wenn man im Vorfeld seinen Film schon über die Schiene verteidigen zu versucht dass die Kritiker alles nur Frauenfeindlich sind und man sich dann immer verteidigen muss
Das Untergräbt wieder alles und sorgt nur für Futter für die Männchen deren einziger Punkt wirklich ist, das es Frauen sind

Außerdem: Fallout Boy sind alles Männlich und deren Cover auch nur Scheiße


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich ist mir bei dieser Franchise völlig egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein, da gibt es andere Serien, wie etwa oben schon genannt, Bond muss ein Mann (und chauvinistischer Macho) sein, Drei Engel für Charlie halt Frauen die cool drauf sind usw., Ghostbusters ist halt zu alt und mit zwei Filmen ohnehin zu klein und die Truppe zu undefiniert, als dass das Geschlecht eine Rolle spielt. 

McCarthy ist in einigen Filmen übrigens okay, Susan Cooper oder Taffe Mädels fand ich ganz anschaubar, wenn auch nicht überragend, aber sie hat halt irgendwie immer den gleichen Stil und das wird dann schnell langweilig.
Eher würde ich noch sagen, dass mir die Schauspielerinnen teilweise einfach zu alt sind für diese Art Rolle. Die sind zwischen 1970 und 1984 geboren. Ich kann Charaktere einfach nicht ernst nehmen, wenn sie so dumm und "unerfahren" bzw. naiv rüberkommen, obwohl sie über 30 oder gar über 40 sind. Ich denke dann immer, die haben die letzten 20 - 30 Jahre im Kälteschlaf verbracht oder so, weil sie keine Lebenserfahrung haben. 

Aber auch mir, rein nach dem Trailer, stößt bei Ghostbusters vor allem dieser billige Humor auf, das ist so typische "Direct to DVD"-US-Komödie, wie es sie Dutzende im Jahr gibt, hunderte, wenn man die ganzen Kabel-TV Filme mitzählt (ein Großteil davon übrigens mit reinem schwarzen Cast). 
Das ist mir einfach zu billiger Klamauk. Humor muss man nun einmal können.


----------



## Orzhov (11. Juli 2016)

Wenn der Film wirklich witzig sein sollte, warum hat man diese Szenen dann nicht im Trailer verwendet?


----------



## schokoeis (11. Juli 2016)

Die Originale fand ich schon nicht so dolle. Und wenn, wie einige hier schreiben, der Humor noch billiger ist schau ich mir das Ding wohl nicht mal im TV an.  Dann ist es auch egal ob die Darstellen Männlein oder Weiblein sind...


----------



## Briareos (11. Juli 2016)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Die Originale fand ich schon nicht so dolle. Und wenn, wie einige hier schreiben, der Humor noch billiger ist schau ich mir das Ding wohl nicht mal im TV an.  Dann ist es auch egal ob die Darstellen Männlein oder Weiblein sind...


Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd und Harold Ramis ... billiger Humor .... Ich krieg gleich Schnappatmung. 

@topic
Meine Frau freut sich schon wie Bolle auf den Film, mir gruselts im Moment noch viel zu sehr, als das ich mir das im Kino antuen werde.
Wenn er im Verleih ist bekommt er seine Chance und bis dahin werde ich mich nicht wertend über den Film äußern.
Aufgrund von Trailern sollte man das sowieso nie tun ...


----------



## Odin333 (11. Juli 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Meine Frau freut sich schon wie Bolle auf den Film, mir gruselts im Moment noch viel zu sehr, als das ich mir das im Kino antuen werde.



D... du musst nicht mit deiner Frau ins Kino gehen...?!?!

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man da eine Wahl hat.


----------



## Morpheus82 (11. Juli 2016)

Mir persönlich ist es relativ egal, ob die Gruppe aus Männern oder Frauen besteht, aber wenn ich einen Trailer sehe muss er mich ansprechen und mir Lust auf den Film machen. Wenn ich den Trailer zu Ghostbusters sehe, seh ich nur viel CGI und wirklich schlechte und billige Witze, sowie nervige Schauspieler. Tut mir leid für die farbige Schauspielerin, aber sie kommt im Trailer extrem nervig rüber genauso wie McCarthy. Warum soll man also in einen Film gehen bei dem man den Trailer schon nervig schlecht findet? Eventuell ist der FIlm auch gut, aber dann sollte man doch auch einen Trailer produzieren der die Stärken herausstellt.


----------



## Sanador (11. Juli 2016)

Der Film hat doch ein Embargo bis heute Abend.
Sprich, die jetzigen "Wertungen" wurden von Sony genehmigt, vorher veröffentlicht zu werden und selbst diese sind schon durchwachsen.
Nun ja, mir kann *Ghostbusters: Fem-Edition* egaler nicht sein...langt nur gerade so für diesen Kommentar.


----------



## Loosa (11. Juli 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd und Harold Ramis ... billiger Humor .... Ich krieg gleich Schnappatmung.



Naja, schon irgendwie. US-Humor ist ja generell etwas flacher und slapstickiger als bei uns.
Saturday Night Life ist _der_ Geburtsort fast aller großen Komiker, aber was da an Witzen produziert wird fand ich doch etwas öde. Ghostbusters fand ich richtig gute Filme. An der Qualität der Witze lag das aber nur bedingt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

Solange die Producer nicht behaupten, eine 1:1-Adaptio zu machen, ist es mir echt total egal, ob in einem "Remake" die Unterschiede zum Original nun groß oder klein sind, oder auch ob ein Film auf Basis eines Buches/Comics sich eng ans Buch hält oder nicht: am Ende nehme ich einen Film XY als eigenständiges Werk, und dann finde ich ihn gut, so lala oder schlecht. Ich hab eh noch nie verstanden, warum sich "Fans" eines alten Film oder zb einer Comicreihe total aufregen, nur weil ein Film zum Buch/Comic auch eigene Ideen spinnt...

Und da ich mit Kumpels im Schnitt zwei Filme pro Woche auf DVD/BD schaue, kommen bei uns naturgemäß auch einige "mittemäßig" bewertete Filme zum Einsatz, die aber vom Genre her uns dann trotzdem ganz gut unterhalten. zB schafft es 1000x mal eher die female-Ghostbuster-Verfilmung zu einem unserer DVD-Abende, selbst wenn die im Schnitt nur auf 5-6 Punkte von 10 kommt, als dass wir uns ein "9 von 10 Punkten"-Liebesdrama anschauen würden...


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd und Harold Ramis ... billiger Humor .... Ich krieg gleich Schnappatmung.


_"Das stimmt, er hat keinen Penis."_


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Juli 2016)

> Regisseur Paul Feig setzt auf einen Cast aus  vier weiblichen Geisterjägern. Nicht wenigen Fans stößt diese Tatsache  sauer auf, sie sehen einen Klassiker ruiniert.



 für diesen Satz. Unterstützt doch bitte nicht diesen Mythos, dass der Shitstorm deswegen entstanden ist, das ist wirklich das letzte. Klar gibt es einige chauvinistische Idioten, die den Film nur deswegen von vornherein hassen. Aber der Shitstorm ist nach den Trailern gestartet und zwar weil die beschissen aussehen. Vor allem der allererste. Die Ankündigung hatte Skepsis ausgelöst, weil das einfache Austauschen der Geschlechter alles andere als innovativ ist und weil Ghostbusters eben geliebt wird, da hört man die Wörter "Reboot" und "Remake" nicht gerne. 
Die Kritik an den Trailern war in den allermeisten Fällen absolut gerechtfertigt und konstruktiv und das nicht nur von Männern, sondern auch von Frauen. 
Dass jetzt immer noch von Medien etc. geschrieben wird die Kritik hätte sich nur danach gerichtet ist schlechter Journalismus. 

Zum Film selbst: objektiv gesehen vllt höchstens ein platter Sommerfilm mit voraussehbaren Gags. Da brauch man doch nur das BIld aus dem Spot zu sehen wo alle an der Scheibe kleben  Peinlich  
Als Ghostbuster-Fan aber definitiv nichts was diesen Namen verdient hätte. Wird nicht angekuckt und ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, dass er böse floppt.


----------



## Phone (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe die kreuzen die Strahlen...


----------



## Tek1978 (11. Juli 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ...Klar gibt es einige chauvinistische Idioten....



Ehrlich gesagt würde ich erstmal nachlesen was das Wort bedeutet und dann nochmal schauen ob es wirklich passt.

Ja ich schau mir den Film genau aus diesem Grund nicht an, ich würde mir auch Buffy als reboot usw. nicht anschauen wenn es den plötzlich ein Kerl ist.

Tank Girl, Xena, Underworld, Tomb Raider... usw.  Nö da würden Kerle nicht so passen in der Hauptrolle.

Kannst das drehen wie Du willst, aber mit Chauvinismus hat das vielleicht bei 1% von den Leuten zu tun, wenn überhaupt. 

Was soll die Nummer eigentlich immer? Weicht man mit seiner Meinung ein wenig vom heute ach so aufgeklärten Volk ab, dann ist man aber gleich mal alles.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Juli 2016)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt würde ich erstmal nachlesen was das Wort bedeutet und dann nochmal schauen ob es wirklich passt.



Danke, aber ich weiß was der Begriff bedeutet  Vllt würde dir aber ein Nachlesen im Duden gut tun? 
Und ja das Wort passt gut, denn es gibt einige Leute, die den Film mit einer solchen Haltung ablehnen. Wahrscheinlich ein bisschen mehr als 1%, aber ich sprach ja auch nur von "einige" also nicht viele.


----------



## Chronik (11. Juli 2016)

Also ich werde mir den Film auf kein Fall antuhen!


----------



## linktheminstrel (11. Juli 2016)

möchte ihn mir wie star wars  episode VII komplett unbefangen ansehen. dass die geisterjäger jetzt geisterjägerinnen sind, stört mich eigentlich nicht. ich finde, dass keiner den originalcast in der rolle von peter, egon, ray und winston ersetzen kann, dann lieber mit neuen geisterjägern.


----------



## TheSinner (11. Juli 2016)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt würde ich erstmal nachlesen was das Wort bedeutet und dann nochmal schauen ob es wirklich passt.
> 
> Ja ich schau mir den Film genau aus diesem Grund nicht an...



Tja, also ich weiß ja nicht. Ehrlich gesagt bedeutet der Begriff Chauvinismus offenbar nicht so ganz das, was du glaubst. Ist dir das eigentlich bewusst?

Kernaussage von xNomAnorx: Es ist beschissener Journalismus wenn man nun behauptet der Shitstorm über Ghostbusters 2016 sei nur wegen der Geschlechterumverteilung ausgebrochen. Es gibt schließlich genug gute Gründe den Reboot als totale Grütznummer zu betrachten.

Deine Kernaussage:
Aber ich guck das genau wegen der Geschlechterumverteilung nicht! Weil das nicht passt! 

Danach ziehst du dir selbst den Chauvinismusstiefel an, obwohl deine Begründung damit eigentlich nichts zu tun hat. Chauvinistisch wäre es, zu behaupten Frauen können das halt nicht so gut wie Männer. 

Vielleicht solltest du dir über solche Begriffe vorher im Klaren sein, insbesondere wenn du dich schon traust dich darüber zu mokieren wie andere den Begriff (korrekt) verwenden. Ich spar mir jetzt mal den obligatorischen Inigo Montoya Link...


----------



## Tek1978 (11. Juli 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich weiß was der Begriff bedeutet  Vllt würde dir aber ein Nachlesen im Duden gut tun?
> Und ja das Wort passt gut, denn es gibt einige Leute, die den Film mit einer solchen Haltung ablehnen. Wahrscheinlich ein bisschen mehr als 1%, aber ich sprach ja auch nur von "einige" also nicht viele.



auf übertriebenem Selbstwertgefühl beruhende Grundhaltung von Männern, die bewirkt, dass Frauen geringer geachtet werden, gesellschaftliche Nachteile erleiden

Ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht und trotz meines Wissens nochmal im Duden nachgeschaut.

Und jetzt?

Du willst also allen / einigen, mir also damit zu verstehen geben das ich Frauen geringer achte bzw. benachteilige wenn ich sage das ich es scheiße Finde das man in dem Film einfach mal alles umgedreht hat?

Interessant


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Juli 2016)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> auf übertriebenem Selbstwertgefühl beruhende Grundhaltung von Männern, die bewirkt, dass Frauen geringer geachtet werden, gesellschaftliche Nachteile erleiden
> 
> Ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht und trotz meines Wissens nochmal im Duden nachgeschaut.
> 
> Und jetzt?



Ok...also erstmal würde ich dir empfehlen meine Kommentare nochmal zu lesen  Du scheinst nämlich nicht in der Lage sein genau zu begreifen was ich schreibe.
Das hast du schön nachgelesen, bravo dafür  
Und jetzt?  Es passt immer noch perfekt dazu was ich gesagt habe.



> Du willst also allen / einigen, mir also damit zu verstehen geben das  ich Frauen geringer achte bzw. benachteilige wenn ich sage das ich es  scheiße Finde das man in dem Film einfach mal alles umgedreht hat?
> 
> Interessant



Nein. Das hab ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt gesagt und wenn du meine Kommentare verstehen würdest, hättest du das auch schon gecheckt 
Es gibt chauvinistische Menschen, die den Film einfach nur wegen den Frauen grundsätzlich scheiße finden. Geh einfach mal auf Youtube und such nach Kommentaren. Da wirst du schnell fündig werden und richtig derbe frauenfeindliche Sachen lesen.
Und es gibt Leute die das Grundprinzip von Gender-Swapping etc. in Filmen, Comics etc. nicht mögen, in vielen Fällen aus Gründen die nicht sexistisch sind. Letztere Gruppe verstehe ich sogar z.T. 
Zu keinem Zeitpunkt habe ich letztere Gruppe in Erstere geworfen, das hast du nur so interpretiert  
Warum du dich so grundlos angegriffen fühlst, obwohl mein ursprünglicher Kommentar gar nicht gegen deine Einstellung gerichtet war, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.



TheSinner schrieb:


> Danach ziehst du dir selbst den  Chauvinismusstiefel an, obwohl deine Begründung damit eigentlich nichts  zu tun hat.



This


----------



## Dosentier (11. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube wir, bzw. unser Jahrgang, (Ende 70er, Anfang 80er Jahre), steckt in der gleichen Kriese wie unsere Eltern damals.
Fakt ist doch einfach, es werden immer irgendwelche Remakes von Filmen gemacht.

Bestes Beispiel, sind eine Reihe von Charles Bronson Filmen die unzählige Male neu verfilmt wurden, z.b. Ein Mann sieht Rot oder The Mechanic etc.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das Menschen, die sich in den 60er Jahren, Schwarz weiß oder alte Italio Western in den 70/80er Jahren angesehen haben, mit aktuellen Western oder Remakes nichts mehr Anfängen können.

Mir geht es da eher umgekehrt.
Genauso ist es doch aktuell mit allem was neu ins Kino kommt oder eben neu verfilmt wird.

Es ist eben alles auf die aktuelle Generation bzw. Zielgruppe abgestimmt.
Ich selber bin mit den Turtles Filmen aus den 90er Jahren aufgewachsen, habe den 2ten Teil sogar im Kino gesehen und finde die alten FIlme im direkten Vergleich mit den neuen um längen besser.

Ein 14 Jähriger heute wird es wohl anders sehen.

Genauso wird es ihm mit den alten Ghostbutser Filmen ergehen, die ihm wohl einfach zu altmodisch und langweilig sind.

Es wird eben alles immer größer und mehr Action und mehr Klischees bzw. aktuelle Klischees etc.
Wenn man aus einer anderen Zeit kommt, wird man damit nicht unbedingt soviel Spaß haben.

Aber Fakt ist nun mal, das Ghostbusters eben zu einem dieser Filme gehörte, die einen Kult entwickelt haben, da es bis dato, solch einen Film nicht gab.

Heute ist es natürlich schon um einiges schwieriger so etwas zu bewerkstelligen und die Angst etwas neues zu machen, was floppen kann, ist nun mal riesen groß.

Aber vielleicht waren wir damals auch mit weniger zufrieden, weil es eben nicht diese Informationsflut durch das Internet gab.
Oder aber die aktuellen Zielgruppen, werden einfach immer genügsamer und primitiver, so das Zuviel Tiefgang und Handlung eher abschreckend wirkt.


----------



## Jan8419 (11. Juli 2016)

Ich persönlich gebe einen Keks auf die Kritiken.    Viele Filme, welche ich super finde, haben teilweise eine dezente Kritik.    Hab auch mal mit meinen Freunden drüber gesprochen die sehen das auch so.

Jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack.


----------



## DFD199982 (11. Juli 2016)

Der Schauspieler Patton Oswalt??? Omg, nein Danke, der hatte auch schon Star Wars Episode 7 in den
Himmel gelobt und wir wissen alle das dieser der wahrscheinlich schlechteste Film ist der jemals produziert wurde...


----------



## batesvsronin (12. Juli 2016)

sicher, der schlechteste der jemals produziert wurde... wie schnell alle Episode 1 vergessen... oder Episode 2, oder Episode 3... hast du Fantastic Four oder Green Lantern gesehen? 

Ich glaub die Leute würden ein Indiana Jones Remake genauso niedermachen, das hat nicht unbedingt was mit den Mädels zu tun. Man hätte gern die 4 so gern nochmal in Action gesehen und es wurde ja auch mehrmals angekündigt dass da was geschrieben wird etc. Leider ist es nicht dazu gekommen und so hatte jeder andere eh keine Chance gegen anzustinken...


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juli 2016)

DFD199982 schrieb:


> und wir wissen alle das dieser der wahrscheinlich schlechteste Film ist der jemals produziert wurde...



Nur in deinen Träumen, mein junger Padawan


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nur in deinen Träumen, mein junger Padawan



vorallem wenn man sich mal eine Ausgabe SchleFaz oderMST3K anschauen würde, wüsste man was wirklich Schlechte Filme sind 

Aber hey, es zeigt sich doch mal wieder; wenn Typen für sich einnehmen ohne Argumente für alle bestimmen zu meinen, nur Hirnfürze rauskommen


----------



## Briareos (12. Juli 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> D... du musst nicht mit deiner Frau ins Kino gehen...?!?!
> 
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man da eine Wahl hat.


Man(n) hat immer eine Wahl.  Aber wenn man ein kleines Kind hat und keine Eltern/Großeltern/sonstige Babysitter in der Nähe wohnen und somit einer immer zu Hause bleiben muss, macht das die Entscheidung schon deutlich einfacher. 

Aber ich habe auch eine tolle Frau. Ich bin damals mit ihr auch in "Dreamgirls" gegangen und sie dafür mit mir in "Stirb Langsam 4.0".



Loosa schrieb:


> Naja, schon irgendwie. US-Humor ist ja generell etwas flacher und slapstickiger als bei uns.
> Saturday Night Life ist _der_ Geburtsort fast aller großen Komiker, aber was da an Witzen produziert wird fand ich doch etwas öde. Ghostbusters fand ich richtig gute Filme. An der Qualität der Witze lag das aber nur bedingt.


Die Witze sind für sich betrachtet sicher nicht die Oberknüller, aber Humor im Ganzen wird ja nicht nur durch den reinen Witz geprägt. Bei Ghostbusters 1&2 kommt der Humor für mich hauptsächlich dadurch rüber, wie die drei völlig unterschiedlichen Charaktere (Winston nehm ich an der Stelle mal raus) die Witze präsentieren.

Wenn ein Egon Spengler auf die Frage "Haben Sie irgendwelche Hobbies?" mit seiner völlig trockenen und ernsthaften Art und Weise antwortet "Ich sammle Sporen, Grünspan und Schimmelpilze." find ich das unglaublich lustig... vor allem zusammen mit seinem Gesichtsausdruck.
Oder der etwas naive Ray, der nie einen Witz versteht, wenn er sagt: "Sir, das was Sie da gehabt haben, ist das, was wir einen befocusten,  nichtterminalen Wiederholungsfantasmus oder einen vollbeweglichen  Klasse-Fünf-Dunst nennen! Und einen echt Ekelhaften dazu!". Oder sein Klassiker: "Hört nur! Ich glaube, ich rieche was."

Oder der Dialog zwischen Peter, Ray und Egon in der Bibliothek:
Peter: "Es schleimte mich voll."
Ray: "Das ist ja toll! Egon? Venkman wurde vollgeschleimt."
Egon: "Großartig. Hebt etwas für mich auf!"
Die Worte an sich sind gar nicht mal so witzig, aber durch die drei völlig unterschiedlichen Charaktere ist das für mich eine der lustigsten Stellen im ganzen Film.

Und der Klassiker:
"Sollen wir wirklich vor einen Richter treten und ihm erzählen, dass ein  verschimmelter babylonischer Gott vom Central Park West aus über uns  herfallen wird und die ganze Stadt zerreißt?" - "Sumerisch, nicht  babylonisch!"

Hach ja, ich muss mir die beiden Filme im Urlaub mal wieder ansehen.


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2016)

DFD199982 schrieb:


> ... und wir wissen alle das dieser der wahrscheinlich schlechteste Film ist der jemals produziert wurde...


Sicher? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFVC_Ktge7Y
Wirklich? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgkva8HduWw
In echt? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2vKfxXE7_4
Selbst im Vergleich mit topaktuellen Special Effect wie in diesem Film? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE5dJDgZ644


----------



## dirkie71 (12. Juli 2016)

Der Film ist und bleibt Schrott, da können die schreiben was die wollen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFVC_Ktge7Y
> Wirklich? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgkva8HduWw
> In echt? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2vKfxXE7_4
> Selbst im Vergleich mit topaktuellen Special Effect wie in diesem Film? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE5dJDgZ644




WTF????


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> WTF????



letzt hab ich zufällig die Endszene von nem Dinofilm gesehen, wo eine schlecht Animierte Rakte, welche eine Komische Flugbahn fliegt, den TRex in so ner Blutwolke zersplattern lässt, welcher selbst auch schlecht animiert war

Ich weiß nicht, auf Twitter gibts den Acoount @AmznMovieRevws, der so die div. Abstrusen Wertungen Sammelt, da ist so die Aussage von dem Heinz echt gut aufgehoben, Grade wenn man den neber Episode 1 hält 
Und selbst der ist noch zu gut


----------



## Briareos (12. Juli 2016)

dirkie71 schrieb:


> Der Film ist und bleibt Schrott, da können die schreiben was die wollen.


Persönliches Missfallen und objektiver Schrott sind aber schon ein paar unterschiedliche Schuhe.


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> letzt hab ich zufällig die Endszene von nem Dinofilm gesehen, wo eine schlecht Animierte Rakte, ...


Schlecht animierte Raketen? Gibt's nicht! und wenn doch ... abschießen, die Schweine!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## USA911 (12. Juli 2016)

Da lobt jemand die Witze in dem Film? Echt? * Kopfschüttel*

Gerade diese waren sowas von platt und vorhersagbar, das kein Schmunzler über die Lippen kahm. Sie waren so, das man sie alle schonmal in anderen Filmen gesehen oder auch so gehört hat. Da kann man auch noch mit den alten Friesenwitzen um die Ecke kommen, die haben das gleiche Niveau.

(!!! Trailer beurteilung !!!)


----------



## Chronik (12. Juli 2016)

Ohne B.M. ist der Film eh mist ...


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ohne B.M. ist der Film eh mist ...


Bill Murray spielt aber mit ...


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFVC_Ktge7Y
> Wirklich? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgkva8HduWw
> In echt? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2vKfxXE7_4
> Selbst im Vergleich mit topaktuellen Special Effect wie in diesem Film? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE5dJDgZ644



Oh Gott, vielen Dank für diesen Lachanfall. Solche Bauchschmerzen hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Tränen in den Augen vor lachen.
Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2016)

Ich habe gerade die brandneue koreanische TV Serie "Bring it on, Ghost" angefangen. Ich denke, dagegen kann der neue Ghostbusters einpacken. Ist eine Mischung aus Comedy, Horror (im Stil von Ring, Grudge und Co) und ein wenig Romantik reingemischt. Die erste Folge war schon mal mega genial, die wahrscheinlich beste TV Serie, die ich in diesem Jahr bisher gesehen habe, bzw. sehe (Descendants of the Sun war allerdings auch ziemlich gut). 

Info: Koreanische TV Serien sind in der Regel zwischen 12 und 24 einstündige Folgen lang. Wenn die Serie sehr erfolgreich ist, dann gibt es auch gelegentlich mal eine zweite Staffel. Erscheinen leider hier natürlich nicht, bis auf ein Zusammenschnitt von Athena - Goddess of War als Film (ähnlich wie bei Das Boot, wo sie ja auch einen Film draus gestümmelt haben). Allerdings gibt es glücklicherweise viele Fans das koreanischen Fernsehens, sodass die Serienfolgen spätestens ein paar Stunden nach Ausstrahlung mit englischen Untertiteln zu kriegen sind. Wobei viele Seiten von Deutschland aus leider, wohl aus Urheberrechtsgründen, nur mit VPN erreichbar sind, ein kostenloses Plugin für den Browser reicht da aber in der Regel.


----------



## Kwengie (12. Juli 2016)

wird sicherlich spaßig werden, aber hat mit dem Original nichts mehr am Hut.
Meiner Meinung will man nur eine bekannte Marke ausschlachten...


----------

